# ESN 2011?



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello everyone,hope all is well. Just want to ask if there was anything you would want different at Elite Summer Nationals this year what would it be. All ears are open. Thanks for all your support

www.elitesummernationals.com


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Prelude there.


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> The Prelude there.


It's been there the past 3 years???


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Free entry for last years winners


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

teamelite said:


> Hello everyone,hope all is well. Just want to ask if there was anything you would want different at Elite Summer Nationals this year what would it be. All ears are open. Thanks for all your support
> 
> www.elitesummernationals.com




Move it to Las Vegas


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Free entry for last years winners


Thats a thought? Maybe see if I can get the manufacture that the winners car is using to pay for the entry of the next years event. Could look at it in a few different ways, thanks Mic!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It may have been there but I didn't get to judge it.

Pizza break for the judges? 

More CDs.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sunshine!


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> It may have been there but I didn't get to judge it.
> 
> Pizza break for the judges?
> 
> More CDs.


Lunch break is entirely up to the judge when they want to take it, its always been that way.

Cd's? we have to use the regulation CD that is provided by the Organization, and as far as the Sound Challenge round last year was the first year we had our own cd plus the use of the judges personal ones? all other years the judges used there own


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Joe, it's winslow...just giving you a hard time.


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Joe, it's winslow...just giving you a hard time.


LOL, I didnt know it was you- too funny:laugh:


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Joe, it's winslow...just giving you a hard time.


You know now that I think about it who else would have 4400 post?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And talking about the Prelude.


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> And talking about the Prelude.


Speaking of the prelude, I am either going to strip it and part it out or sell it as is, any idea were I can market it. I definitely would get more for it parting it out but that is a lot of work to do to get it back stock. any suggestions?


----------

